

Ask PG: If comments can't be replied to, please don't allow downvotes - ColinWright

On this submission: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2652991<p>It was submitted with a typo.  I commented on that, and observed that the submitted obviously didn't use the bookmarklet.  He thanked me for the reference, and seemed pleased that I'd added to his understanding/knowledge.<p>Then he deleted the item (instead of editing the title - no idea why) and also deleted his response.  That's left my comment in isolation and without context.<p>Of course, since the submission has been deleted, replies are no longer possible, so now that someone has done a drive-by downvote I have no way to explain it.  That seems unfair/unjust/sub-optimal.<p>Just thought I'd let people know.  HN has bigger problems than this, but it just adds to the general feeling of - I'm not sure why I bother any more.<p>ADDED IN EDIT: And now it's been down-voted further - it's almost as if people want to punish you for trying to be helpful.
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2652991>

------
username3
Feature Requests: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

